# Is my budgie sick?



## Jacobusagi (May 10, 2015)

Ok first of all I'm going to apologize for not knowing how to do anything on this site, I'm probably not even posting properly lol

So all morning my 2 male budgies have been acting very nice to each other and puffed feathers out and relaxed (very unusual). I noticed this morning that one of them had very little poop and discolouration around his vent and I've read that sluggishness and poop around the vent could mean illness, but it never said how much poop. I mean a very little amount of poop must get stuck sometimes right? Being the new bird owner that I am I have become very concerned and am worried for them. I don't know if they're ill or if they're just being friendly towards each other and the small amount of poop is just natural. Please help! I've posted some pictures below of his vent.(if I even did it properly)
Sorry if I'm just being crazy and nothing is wrong!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jacob,

You are doing just fine. :hug:
You attached your picture properly and I can see it.

Your budgies are simply being friendly and bonding with one another.
They are going to be best buddies!!

With regard to the poop, yes sometimes a little may stick to a feather as is shown in your picture. Your budgie will preen that off when he cleans his feathers.

Keeping an eye on your new budgies and learning all about them as you are is an indication of how much you care about them and want them to be healthy and happy. Good job!*


----------



## Jacobusagi (May 10, 2015)

Thank you! I really appreciate the help! I was getting worried. I'll still make sure to keep a close eye on them just incase but this has really eased my mind


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

That is one perfectly normal vent picture Jacob :budgie:
Now you know how to post pictures we would love a full body picture of your little guys soon. It is perfectly normal to worry and be concerned as Deb has said.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Jacob and welcome to TB 

Also congratulations on your two new fluff balls  

Although your budgies are probably in the best of health, I would strongly recommend taking them to an avian vet for a health check. It is good practice to have them checked once yearly as a standard protocol and it will also put your mind at ease. More importantly, if there is anything brewing, the vet may be able to detect it before your little one shows symptoms. 

Of course if anything appears unusual between healthchecks, don't wait around - take them in immediately.

Looking forward to some pictures


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

I agree, looks like a very healthy bottom to me!


----------

